# turning the work 90 degrees clockwise



## Deemeland (Sep 10, 2011)

I am a fairly new knitter and really enjoy making shawlettes. I have made several but always an easy pattern. I really want to make this lacy one but the pattern calls for me to turn my work 90 degrees clockwise. Pick up and knit...
I tried to look it up on knittinghelp.com and couldn't find it at all. Does anybody know how they can show me on the computer to do this? I really want to make this one! thank you to anyone who can help me.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Deemeland said:


> I am a fairly new knitter and really enjoy making shawlettes. I have made several but always an easy pattern. I really want to make this lacy one but the pattern calls for me to turn my work 90 degrees clockwise. Pick up and knit...
> I tried to look it up on knittinghelp.com and couldn't find it at all. Does anybody know how they can show me on the computer to do this? I really want to make this one! thank you to anyone who can help me.


What it means is you turn the corner clockwise, and keep right on knitting by picking up the stitches along this side. If you were to turn your work 180 degrees, then you would be knitting back along the needle. You are obviously at the end of a side on your shawlette, and you need to turn the corner and keep knitting down the other side. Your shawlette is likely a square or a rectangle in shape at this point so you only need to turn 90 degrees. It does not appear that your shawlette is knit back and forth, but "round and round" going in a squarish shape.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

This is a new one on me. It certainly isn't the least bit clear exactly what you are supposed to do. I think we need more information here.


----------



## Abuela Oreo (Apr 1, 2011)

I just completed a shawl with that direction, It started out with a cast on of 3 stitches, k 6 rows plain, next row K3 and k3 sts along selvedge of square just knit, pick up and knit 3 stictches along cast on edge of square. 9 sts.this becomes the center back neck edge that you continue to build on. So if your directions are the begining of your shawl, following your direction for st.#'s this how it is done. You are turning your work from straight up to the left side to pick up stitches then turn once more to pick up on the bottom edge. Hope this helps.

Irene


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

I see this frequently...one draw a blank......and doesn't literally try to turn as indicated. So, did you do that....draw a blank and literally 'stopped' and didn't attempt to turn?

It's just just a 'right race', actually. 180* (degrees) would turn you half way around and 360* would turn you completely around to where you were, twisting the WIP and not necessary.

Do you know how to do degrees? Well, don't worry so much there, just turn and you've 'probbably' got the 90*.

You're body is heading in at 12:00 on a clock face; 3:00 is your CW 90* turn.

Good luck, sweetie!

Donna Rae
~~~~~~~~~~

If you turned 180*, you'd be going the wrong way.......in this case.......but, sometimes the do call for that leaving unworked stitches. 
Deemeland]I am a fairly new knitter and really enjoy making shawlettes. I have made several but always an easy pattern. I really want to make this lacy one but the pattern calls for me to turn my work 90 degrees clockwise. Pick up and knit...
I tried to look it up on knittinghelp.com and couldn't find it at all. Does anybody know how they can show me on the computer to do this? I really want to make this one! thank you to anyone who can help me. [/quote]


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

My attempt at an ASCII graphic didn't work. I'll try to do a picture and put it up for you to see.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> My attempt at an ASCII graphic didn't work. I'll try to do a picture and put it up for you to see.


Maybe this will help


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Youtube to the rescue!!! Watch this video.





Happy knitting!!!


----------



## yellowrose741 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you all. I have been stumped with these same directions in patterns and just did not attempt to knit it. Love this site and all who share their knowledge so lovingly.


----------



## yellowrose741 (Mar 3, 2011)

fabulous response. Visuals help me so much more.


jbandsma said:


> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> > My attempt at an ASCII graphic didn't work. I'll try to do a picture and put it up for you to see.
> ...


----------



## hushpuppy (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you SunsetKnitting for youtube site. Not only did I lean how to doe tab but also provisional cast on.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Deemeland said:
> 
> 
> > I am a fairly new knitter and really enjoy making shawlettes. I have made several but always an easy pattern. I really want to make this lacy one but the pattern calls for me to turn my work 90 degrees clockwise. Pick up and knit...
> ...


Why the heck the drama on turning they could have writtent hat without adding the drama of 90degree trun. Just say turn clockwise. Simple and to the point.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Cathy47, it is all to confuse the knitter as to what direction to take!!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Deemeland said:


> I am a fairly new knitter and really enjoy making shawlettes. I have made several but always an easy pattern. I really want to make this lacy one but the pattern calls for me to turn my work 90 degrees clockwise. Pick up and knit...
> I tried to look it up on knittinghelp.com and couldn't find it at all. Does anybody know how they can show me on the computer to do this? I really want to make this one! thank you to anyone who can help me.


Deemeland,

I suspect that this shawl begins with a small square of knitting at the center back neck, right? You knit your several rows to start and at the end of the last row, you will pick up stitches along the side edge you are at. don't turn the work around, turn it so you can insert the right needle under the first V or bump along what was the vertical edge there, wrap your yarn and pick up a stitch. Do this for as many stitches as you need, usually one for each V or bump at the edge. You may have a provisional cast on, too, which it is likely that you will now have to remove to have a third edge of stitches to pick up and knit into the loops that are freed up from the provisional cast on. You'll have an odd bit of knitting on the needle now, and when you work you most likely will knit X stitches, yarn over (this is the edge of the shawl), work your pattern to the last X stitches, yo, knit X. Your increases will be inside the edge band stitches, and possibly in the center back of the shawl and will work out from the center of the neck to the hem edge.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Deemeland said:
> ...


It would have been more clear if they had said, turn it one quarter turn to the right, as if going from 12 noon to 9:00 perhaps? Or as in a car, turning left?


----------



## Judyjz (Jun 6, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> > My attempt at an ASCII graphic didn't work. I'll try to do a picture and put it up for you to see.
> ...


Great visual!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great question.. If I hadn't watched the video or read the reply's I would of been just as lost.. Thanks for posting this question.. I hope I can remember this when I need the info...


----------



## Bekaknits (Mar 31, 2011)

this throw me for awhile. i had to think of what the pattern wanted. usually, you cast on three stitches, and knit for a number of rows. ( say 15 ) then you would need 13 stitches on the needles. you count the three on your needles. then pick up the row bumps alone one side of the work. (7 stitches) then pick up the three stitches from the cast on edge. you will have 3 from the needles, 7 along the long edge, and 3 from the cast on edge. 13 stitches. this is not criticle to the shawlett, but it makes the neck edge stitches go in the same direction as the border stitches.

i hope this helps.

Rebecca


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you for video I too learned provisional cast on and clarified verbally confusing instructions. We knitters are a tactile group.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

DorothyLWM said:


> cathy47 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Oops. I meant your needles would go around the corner as a car turning left. The knitted piece would turn to the right, so your needles would go from 12:00 to 9:00, whichever clears up the picture in your mind


----------



## bubbaliscious (Nov 16, 2012)

my pattern says turn left hand needle 30 degrees I am knittinga flower


----------



## bubbaliscious (Nov 16, 2012)

my pattern says turn left hand needle 30 degrees I am knittinga flower, can anyone help me please


----------

